# 1967 Ford 3000



## BFH (Jul 16, 2004)

I need some info on the steering gear box. Possibly an exploded view diagram of it. 
I'd really appreciate it. 

You may email me at [email protected]


THANKS!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm bumping this back up to the top so some other members or moderators might see it and hopefully get you a good answer. Sorry we missed this post!


----------



## BFH (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Chief!!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

BFH

I have a Ford service manual for the model tractor you are asking about but there just isn’t an exploded view of the parts in the steering gear box. The one picture that might come close is too dark to be suitable for scanning. If you can ask a specific question about the problem you are having with your gear box, I’ll consult the manual and see if I can find an answer for you. That is going to be a little awkward as I have no experience with the workings of the gear box. 

Might I make a couple of suggestions. 

Suggestion 1
You can order your own service manual from New Holland. The service manual I have is # 40200050. There are three volumes and covers models 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 7000, 3400, 3500, 3550, 4400, 4500, 5500, and 5550. I also have an owners manual # 42200042. It covers 2000,3000, 4000, & 5000 models. The phone number for ordering from New Holland is 800-635-4913. I got the number from my New Holland dealer. The cost of the manuals was less than $80 about three years ago. I understand some dealers will order them for you but, ordering them yourself takes out the middle man.

Suggestion 2
Ask your New Holland parts man to show you a steering box diagram for your tractor. He has one on his computer. He might print you out a copy. 

I’ve never ask my New Holland parts man for a print out of a parts diagram. But he has shown one of an old corn puller that was so old parts were no longer available. As far as parts for your tractor, your New Holland dealer probably has them in stock. At least, mine has had everything I asked for so far. I have a ’69 3000.

Hope this helps.

P.S.
There is a parts manual available from New Holland. I think the price is close to $100 without shipping.

:cpu:


----------

